# Intimation from UCLA that the forms have been received?



## Sahirr (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey, has anyone here received any kind of confirmation from UCLA that their application forms have been received? Its been ages since the deadline went by... just getting anxious!


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 19, 2009)

You'll get a little yellow card from them, seems like it took forever when I got mine...maybe this week, maybe even early February?  

Don't fret.  I didn't get any such reassurance from ANY other program.


----------



## jmarie6287 (Jan 22, 2009)

hey, i also applied to UCLA (back in November) and have not received anything besides that email confirming that i paid my app fee. i emailed them last month asking if they got everything, and i got no response...i guess they're busy?


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 22, 2009)

If I recall from my app year (2006-2007), they specifically ask you not to contact them.

The postcard will come.  Check past threads to see when they came the last few years...search "yellow postcard" "UCLA" or something.

Again...few programs give you such confirmation...


----------



## VeritasFilm (Jan 22, 2009)

I received an e-mail from UCLA (Producers Program) last week about a missing transcript (you'd think Harvard would have their act together).  So, they're still just going through the docs to make sure they are there at this point.  I'd expect yellow cards sometime soon.  Anxiously awaiting March...


----------



## Sahirr (Jan 25, 2009)

i guess they would be still going through the applications... theres no option but to wait and watch.

Jayimes... how soon after the yellow post-cards are dispatched that the persons selected for the interview are informed?


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 26, 2009)

I speak only for the writing program, but while I don't recall when I got the post card, I know on February 23rd, 2007, I received my email from UCLA.

It was kind of a big deal, not gonna lie!!


----------



## Carebear (Jan 27, 2009)

Ahh, I'm getting antsy!


----------



## Sahirr (Jan 27, 2009)

same here... my frustration is mounting cus i am to apply for a scholarship program if i get through UCLA... and the deadline for the scholarship applications are 15th April... it will b really frustrating if i get through UCLA and learn about it post 15th...


----------



## Blakeh (Feb 7, 2009)

I wait anxiously by my mailbox everyday...no luck so far. Just like Sahirr had mentioned, it is difficult to get a handle on scholarships and financial aid (like FAFSA) when you don't know if/where you're going to be going to school. Best of luck to everybody still waiting!


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey, you guys, I had no idea until I already got in, but you can apply for FAFSA before you know where you're going.


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 12, 2009)

theres a buzz in the forums that some people have received e-mails and letters from ucla... anyone here who can confirm that? 

i kind of find it weird. 'cus on reading the old threads i found that previously applicants received a "yellow postcard" or an e-mail stating that their applications have been received... and then after a couple of weeks the applicants selected for the interview were informed. 

Isn't this news kind of sudden?

what say people?


----------



## fiorile (Feb 12, 2009)

Sahirr,it's not weird. My friends did receive the rejection letter from UCLA (MFA film production 2009), telling them to check the status online. Till now, I've not heard of anyone who received the yellow postcard for UCLA 2009.

Maybe it's different from what it was last year.

Good luck everyone


----------

